

The Ministry of Magic official site - alexbilbie
http://www.ministryofmagic.co/

======
hownottowrite
It's missing a proper EU cookie disclaimer. Tsk tsk.

------
rschmitty
Cool site, but...

Nymphadora Tonks Head of Department of Magical Law Enforcement

Errr... Tonks died in the final book

~~~
ztrerwtr56
Spoiler!

~~~
rschmitty
Sheesh downvoted for a correction...

book was out in 2007 and movie in 2011, not exactly a spoiler

~~~
tzs
And since 2007, many people too young then to read the books have become older
and started them. Many people who were old enough but did not get around to it
are now getting around to it. New people are being born every day who might
someday wish to read and enjoy the books. A quick check at Amazon shows that
the books continue to sell well--and I think it is a good bet that most of
those are for people who have not yet read them.

As far as the movie goes, it has just recently made it to non-premium pay TV.
Many many people who get their movies via cable or satellite and do not have
HBO but do have more than basic cable/satellite are getting around to seeing
it.

So yes, it is a spoiler to many people.

I've seen the first 6 movies, and am currently about 1/4 of the way through
book 6. I happened to have already known about the death of that particular
character, so your post didn't spoil anything for me, but I bet it did spoil
it for some people here.

Some spoilers have become memes and catch phrases. Those new to Star Wars, for
example, probably have no realistic chance of being surprised by what was the
big shock to those of us who saw "The Empire Strikes Back" in the theater in
1980. For those spoilers that have not become embedded in pop culture, though,
I see no reason we need to go around blurting them out.

